# How do i get my husband



## Lonelygirl (Aug 19, 2008)

My Husband and i been married 4 yrs, And we both been married before, I been married once before him, He been married 2 times and i am his thrid wife, His ex wife tell me he did the same thing to her, Not being loving and distance, And he does have female friends, Some of them her went to bed with before i came in the picture, He alway text females most of the time, Get on chats line and they were talking about sex, And i confronted him about he just says we were just talking about sex, Well it borthers me cause he showing no sex and cuddleing or nolthen at all. I did tell him how i felt said nolthen, We have an 4 yr old daughter together, i also have 2 boys from my first marriage. He has three children from his first marriage, And i love them all wonderful children, But my husband been doing a pattern with everyone he been with, Some of his ex's walk up to don't even know them and told me to watch out for him, He will hurt you, And he is. What do you think i do should :scratchhead


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you know that your husband has a long history of doing this and it never occures to him just how destructive his behaviors are or he just is so selfish he doesn't care.

I doubt he will change and you need to ask yourself if you can live your entire life like this. If not you need to look at your options such as counciling to see if it will change him or if you need to re-evaluate your relationship.

draconis


----------



## TheLuckiest08 (Jun 2, 2008)

This guy is a womanizer and it's highly doubtful he's going to change. 

"he just says we were just talking about sex." JUST? He should not be talking about sex AT ALL with other women. He is dishonoring you by doing that.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Some men can have sex with a woman as long as they are not too close or in love. It's very sad, but probably has to do with his childhood. I suggest you buy 'Mating in captivity", and read it form cover to cover. You will spot your hubby somewhere in it's pages.

Then get him to read it. If he is not interested in playing ball, I would tell him he has a choice to work on it or separate. You would not like to know what usually happens to women in your position who chose to stay on regardless.

When someone flat out refuses to address this sort of behaviour, it's basically abuse.


----------

